# Looking for an education on the E39 540i



## C-Bear (Jun 27, 2002)

Greetings 5ers, I'm coming over from the 3-Series forum to tug on your coattails a bit.

I'm in the process of researching a new car for my father (late 50s), who for about the last dozen years has been driving the same Corvette. This was a fine ride for when he lived in Southern California, but doesn't really cut it as a daily-driver in the wintry Northeast, where he now lives, and, frankly, my mother and I want to know he's safe when he's on the roads. Enjoying himself, yes, but safe.

I'm trying to find a car that will prove both comfortable, dependable and, again, safe, but will also afford him some of the driving pleasures of a performance car, to which he's accustomed (I know, I know -- the M5. Lo though I would love to have one in the family, that's much more car than he would ever be happy with (he's not _that_ much of an enthusiast, and doesn't want to spend that amount of money on a car).

I think a later model, probably CPO 540i might suit his needs well. What I know of it, it would satisfy all conditions.

What I'm asking of you, fellow Bimmerfesters, is to help provide me with some kind of primer on the E39 540i, if there are model years particularly sought after and why, others to avoid, what should be known about this series in general, advice, recommendations, etc., etc.

Essentially, I think an automatic (he doesn't drive stick) 540i, Sport Packaged minimum (the rest is gravy) is what we'd be looking at. I know there was a small horsepower bump in the '02 models (anything else, and should it matter?), and (if I understand correctly), the MY '03s got a more M5-ish aerodynamic package and slightly more aggressive suspension setting (sounds nice, is this right and is there more?).

I've been a fan from a distance of the E39 series and think it would suit my father well, but would greatly appreciate all opinions and perspectives as I begin to present him with what I think his options are (yes, I'm the one in the family who handles the car stuff).

Thanks one and all.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

I think we did a "top ten things to look for in an E39" post about a month ago. You might find it if you go back a few pages.
As with any used car... new as possible, low mileage as possible.
Good Luck.
JB


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

In the E39, as with most BMW's, the longer into the model lifespan, the more kinks get worked out and the more bells and whistles get worked in. 1999 was the first year for VANOS and rain sensing wipers (I think), 2000 the first for dual VANOS and standard HID's. '01 represented a great year for asthetics- with angel eye lights, CELIS rears and round fogs. You mentioned the 02's with a lil HP bump. The 02's likely also added auto headlights. They also got a nice, thick sports steering wheel.

'03 sports had the M Technik front and rear bumpers, as you mentioned, but Zeckhausen measured the sways to be the same thickness as years prior. Perhaps the shocks and springs are a bit stiffer? That's what the Roundel would have one believe, but they were also wrong about the sway bar diameter. 03's also got M door sill protectors.

As for reliability, I, too would head toward the later years. 97's and 98's are notorious for missing pixels on the dash readout and a lot of other little things. Some say the earlier cars are better for modding or maybe even faster. May be true, but not what you're looking for, I'm sure.

Best of luck and send pics when you decide! Or, heck- run some cars by us- we'll help out!

_edit_
Kowached's all-in-one :thumbup:


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for posting the all in one. That is great. I have had my car for about four months and have already experienced a third or so of the list, and suspect another third.  

As for the post originator the cosmetics get a big bump in 2001 (better lights and some trim). Something that I, as a 2000 owner, can really appreciate.

edit: looks like this advice was already outlined above.


----------

